# Promark 310 chipper



## Johm M

:Eye: Looking for a repair manual/parts list for the 310 that uses 4 hole, 10 inch knives. I picked up one less motor and clutch. Most important is the clutch make, model, and shaft size. I'm going to try and use a different engine instead of the Kohler. Maybe a small diesel from a car. Any Ideas?
Anybody done that?
A good machine but brush has to have larger limbs removed or it won't pull in due to the small width of the throat (9").


----------



## Koa Man

I have the parts manual, owner's manual, and service manual. All in brand new condition. You can have all three for $50, shipping included. This is for the Gravely 310, which is the exact same machine. Gravely bought Promark, made the same machines rebadged as Gravely. Gravely has since sold the chipper division to another company. (Don't know who) 

I was a former Gravely chipper dealer.


----------



## Davidsinatree

Johm M,
The MB company bought out gravely. They do have some parts but let me tell you they are very proud of them. I think they are in wisconsin. Good luck
David


----------



## earthwerks

JohmM: I have a similar unit (and it's for sale too) mounted to the front of a 10 yd dump chipper trailer. I bought it with a blown engine and bad clutch. The mfg. MB (I think) is in Wisc. (I can get the number and contact if you need it). About the clutch-- like another post said--they are "pretty proud of those parts". They wanted nearly $800 for a new one and had a used one for $350. They said if I use it "a lot" to expect to replace one every year or so! Yeah, right! I spoke with a guy there who came from the original Promark and he said it would OK to omit the clutch, and use a hinged motor mount that I fabricated myself for about $50. He said the chipper isn't designed for anything over 27 hp, since 18hp was the smallest they offered for that one--so I bought a new 24hp Honda for about $1200 which was cheaper than a rebuilt or even short-block 20 hp Kohler ($1700) (I sold the wiped out Kohler for $150). I then bought a new pulley from Graingers.com to replace the clutch (be sure the new pulley and the old clutch pulley are the same dia). I had use a big, snow plow trip spring to keep tension on the engine. Runs great. I was told my unit new cost $28,000 in 1989. I have the parts book also if you part numbers.


----------



## JOHN MUCCI

*Promark Parts*

HELLO IF YOU STILL HAVE CHIPPER I GOT PARTS??
MAGIC
[email protected]


----------



## Thor's Hammer

I checked out mb's site, it seems they only do the small chipper now. I run a 9" gravely unit for tree pruning, and I still love it. Did anybody ever use the 12" unit? was it any good?


----------



## Koa Man

I owned a Promark 400 (12 inch chipper) in the early 90s. It was excellent on stringy material and the hardest throwing chipper I have ever used. I chipped some Christmas trees and discharged the chips out on an open field. I swear the chips were flying out 200 ft. or more. It was a good chipper.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

what was it like for chipping brush Koa? I,m thinking of tracking one down to complement my 9" machine.
Wonder if MB are going to build the bigger ones?


----------



## Koa Man

It was very good at chipping anything within its capacity. The only thing I did not like about it was the chipper opening was only 15X15. Seemed like I had to do an excess amount of limbing of branches. I like the 90* angle cut very much. I wish someone would make a 18" capacity machine with the 90* cut. You can look for a Gravely 12110 or the older 495. Same machine.


----------



## Thor's Hammer

what sort of price was a new one Koa? you prefer your woodsman?


----------



## Johm M

*Promark 310 chipper parts wanted.*

John Mucci in Utah, are you still there? I'm again looking for parts for a Promark 310 chipper. Particularly the clutch. It finally wore out. Email me. Anyone else that might have the parts can do the same.

Thanks
Johm M (registered name)
(John)


----------



## magicman

*promark brush chipper parts*

Hello, i have promark 210/310 parts for your chippers,call me
john 435 673-9790 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Does it look anything like this Pro-Mark 18 HP W/Kohler Twin ???????????


----------



## leon wilson

*promark 310*

hi 
Ii have a promark 310, i find with the single feed roller that i often have to push hard,and some time's when it's feeding through ,the branch stop's and i have to push it again. it's often a twisted or forked one that this happen's. the teeth on the roller,still have a edge,and when roller is right down,there's about 5mm between roller teeth,and the floor of the throat,of the shute. 

putting another roller underneath,would not be worth the time and effort,for the amount of modification it would take to do it.

is there any modification i could do to the teeth,that would improve the feed in ?.

please email me if anyone has any ideas [email protected]. thanks


----------



## leon wilson

*promark /gravely 310*



Koa Man said:


> I have the parts manual, owner's manual, and service manual. All in brand new condition. You can have all three for $50, shipping included. This is for the Gravely 310, which is the exact same machine. Gravely bought Promark, made the same machines rebadged as Gravely. Gravely has since sold the chipper division to another company. (Don't know who)
> 
> I was a former Gravely chipper dealer.



hi is the promark/gravely 310 manual still availabe?if not can you please tell me the difference between the rota knives and the anvil knife?

you can email me to [email protected].

thanks,
leon


----------



## mvillani

*do you have picture of how you omitted the clutch?*



earthwerks said:


> JohmM: I have a similar unit (and it's for sale too) mounted to the front of a 10 yd dump chipper trailer. I bought it with a blown engine and bad clutch. The mfg. MB (I think) is in Wisc. (I can get the number and contact if you need it). About the clutch-- like another post said--they are "pretty proud of those parts". They wanted nearly $800 for a new one and had a used one for $350. They said if I use it "a lot" to expect to replace one every year or so! Yeah, right! I spoke with a guy there who came from the original Promark and he said it would OK to omit the clutch, and use a hinged motor mount that I fabricated myself for about $50. He said the chipper isn't designed for anything over 27 hp, since 18hp was the smallest they offered for that one--so I bought a new 24hp Honda for about $1200 which was cheaper than a rebuilt or even short-block 20 hp Kohler ($1700) (I sold the wiped out Kohler for $150). I then bought a new pulley from Graingers.com to replace the clutch (be sure the new pulley and the old clutch pulley are the same dia). I had use a big, snow plow trip spring to keep tension on the engine. Runs great. I was told my unit new cost $28,000 in 1989. I have the parts book also if you part numbers.



I have a Promark 210 that is missing manual clutch parts (everything between the motor shaft to the chipper shaft flywheel). I was thinking of adding a clutch but prices are very expensive. Do you have any pictures of how you did this? It would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

